# Cabela's 10-Tray Digital Dehydrator $100 off this week.



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Cabela's 10-Tray Digital Dehydrator $100 off this week. 

Cabela's: Cabela's 10-Tray Digital Dehydrator

Regularprice $229 sale price $129.
Cabela's 10-Tray Digital Dehydrator
â¢Dries 10 trays of food at once 
â¢Rear-mounted fan blows straight across all trays 
â¢Easy-to-use timer with automatic shut-off 
â¢Large 1,591-sq.-in. capacity. 

Dehydrating food is more than a task; it's an investment of money and time. The NEW Cabela's 10-Tray Digital Dehydrator is built to ensure a 100% return on your investment. This dehydrator features an easy-to-use, fully digital control panel. The rear-mounted fan blows air straight across all ten trays, eliminating the need to rotate trays. It also has an automatic-off timer that shuts the unit off once the timer runs out. Includes instruction manual and recipes. The large 1,591-sq.-in. capacity allows you to dry more food at once. 

Dimensions: 21"H x 17.5"W x 19.5"D.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I looked, but gosh - each tray will only hold 2 oranges worth of slices? Not very big.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

They have a larger one, the commercial type, which hubby got me with his cabela's points. I can't say I love it, as the trays have a huge grid, so you have to buy smaller screen to line them. Also, it seems to dry slower than my old dehydrator. Ok, but I sure wouldn't get another one. Could have gotten two or even three on sale, Excaliber for the price.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

There is also free shipping until 3/28 11:59 using promo code: 32FREE 

Oh I wish we had some extra money!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have the larger commercial type dyhdrator, and do have the screens as the racks are more like cookie sheets in the wire spacing. 

What I like best is I can take racks out as needed and it does not affect the performance of the machine. I use it for incubating yogurt (use only the bottom rack with the extra supports and set the temp for 125 deg for 8 hours) and I also use it for curing sausage - use the extra supports to hang it from and set the temp up higher.

I also think it dries slower than the little one I use to have (traded it for some rabbits) but it's hard to compare a unit that is drying one sliced apple per try (so maybe 12 apples total) to one that is loaded with 40 sliced up apples.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I have 2 American Harvester dehydrators.

Paid $1 for one at an auction.
Paid $20 for the other at a Menards sale.

They both work so well that I'll never understand why anyone would pay $100, or more, for one!


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

The cabela reviews aren't very flattering about tray quality, anyone have one that they like?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I just read the reviews too, it does sound disappointing.


----------

